# Colquitt County



## shag377 (Sep 25, 2012)

Good friend of mine got a nice, fat 4pt last night (9/24) on a food plot we planted.  Fat deer from lots of healthy eating.

Anyone else broke the ice in Colquitt?


----------



## Gone Fishin (Oct 11, 2012)

Heading up this weekend (hunt corner of Cook, Colquitt, Brooks) with my dad.  We are more interested in checking everything out, in preparation for the kids hunting with us on opening day.

Gotta walk to the back of the property and see if the poacher got his ladder stand.  My dad pushed it over when he went up to plant the food plots.   We don't like to walk around during the season because it spreads our scent everywhere.  I guess we have to this year.  

We called the local GW, and asked him to check the property from time to time.  Hope he catches the guy.


----------



## Gone Fishin (Oct 15, 2012)

Hunted Sat afternoon & Sun morning, then drove home.

Skunked.  Didn't see anything.  There was a good amount of tracks, but no deer.  Hopefully next weekend will be better.  Maybe opening day being Sat with more people in the woods it will get them moving.


----------



## Gone Fishin (Oct 22, 2012)

They are on the verge of rutting in this area.  Kid killed a buck and he was starting to stink.  The hocks were not dark, but other bucks at the processor had dark hocks already.


----------



## Jamie R (Oct 29, 2012)

Good to hear that.


----------



## shag377 (Oct 31, 2012)

Pa-in-law saw a nice cow horn but we let it walk.  Trying to build trophy land.

Plenty of sign but no deer.  How has anyone done in the wind?  I went Sunday PM, but the wind was simply too much for anything.


----------



## GDAWG84 (Nov 4, 2012)

We need some rain in the worst way! I think if we could get a good soaking, followed by some could weather, things would bust wide open. We are starting to pick up some scrapes and rubs but the bucks seem more interested in filling their guts than checking does. Ours are hitting the food sources heavily.


----------



## Gone Fishin (Nov 5, 2012)

I am heading up Sat-Mon.  Do what ever you guys need to do to get the big boys moving ! ! ! ! ! 

I need to shoot at least a 10pt to shut my kid up.  haha - he and my dad rode me pretty hard after they (my son) put 2 down, and I still haven't seen one this year. 

I hope he gets to shoot a monster sitting next to papa this weekend.  I just have to convince him to not shoot a doe if they see one.


----------



## Jamie R (Nov 8, 2012)

Last weekends high winds and the full moon has made deer scarce to see where me and my cousin hunt. My cousin saw a deer in the heavy fog saturday morning but afternoon sits have produced nothing. We never see much in the afternoons on full moons anyway so its been no surprise. We have seen some scrapes showing up. Hopefully this weekend will be good.


----------



## shag377 (Nov 23, 2012)

I have hunted almost every afternoon this week and have seen zilch.  They are not even coming to the corn I put out.

I agree, we need rain and cold badly.


----------



## GDAWG84 (Nov 25, 2012)

Put a big 11pt on the dirt on the 23rd. He was cruising. Dont have a single pic of him. Cameras are showing a lot of activity from 10:30am til 1pm and from 4:30pm on. The big bucks arent hitting my feeders right now, every mature buck pic was walking. We got the cold weather, now we need the rain....


----------



## Backstrap11 (Nov 30, 2012)

Has the rut came and gone around Colquitt? Spoke to a ranger who said they were running around Thanksgiving. Hunted Doerun Pitcherplant and to ame it seems like they haven't went into rut yet or it wasn't too strong. Anyone hunted this wma in the last few years with any luck? Found some nice horned trees but the deer seem scarce. Only a fawn and a doe signed out all year so far at the pitcherplant.


----------



## hortonhunter22 (Dec 1, 2012)

pitcherplant has always been a lil hit or miss...but it sees alot of pressure at beginning of the month usually probably sends the deer nocturnal...rut has been screwy all over the place this year with above average temps...


----------



## shag377 (Dec 23, 2012)

Anyone seen anything?  I am still dry.  My buddy has five on the ground, but we have hunted hard and still no luck.


----------



## GDAWG84 (Dec 26, 2012)

Saw two the other day about 11:30. Thats it. Been dead as a wedge. All my cameras are taking nighttime pictures, except for the tresspassers that come thru. Even my big bucks have disappeared. Its getting tough....


----------



## rvick (Dec 26, 2012)

hortonhunter & backstrap, i tracked & found a big 10 for my neighbor who was hunting on pitcher plant late nov. i found a broken x-bow bolt in the trail, but it wasnt his. his was still in the deer. what are the chances of that? anyone lose one up there earlier this year or maybe last year?


----------



## diamondback (Dec 26, 2012)

been real slow on our place since thanksgiving.Dont know whats up.not gettin any pics hardly at the feeders and when it is its a doe at night.


----------



## hortonhunter22 (Dec 26, 2012)

thats interesting mr randy...hadnt heard of anyone loosing one...but wouldnt surprise me...find a skull too?...sounds like dogs working well for ya these days!...a friend at work said ya dogs found a deer on the edge of a pond for a guy on his club about 3 weeks ago...guy thought it was a good one but didnt turn up that way..lol it happens


----------



## shag377 (Dec 27, 2012)

I am afraid my year will be a giant bust.  Saw 8 last year, two on the ground, but this year has been terrible.

Gonna try over the next two weekends and after that, hang it up until September.


----------



## bobcat (Dec 30, 2012)

Son connected with his largest deer to date . Killed him on the 28th of dec. And to top it off it was on his birthday. Only hunted this property 3 times this year and have had deer around everytime.


----------



## Buckfever (Dec 30, 2012)

Bobcat congrats to your son on a good deer... What part of Colquitt county was it killed?


----------



## bobcat (Dec 30, 2012)

Doerun area .


----------



## Jamie R (Dec 31, 2012)

Nice one! Congrats to your son! Not long before the season will be over.

Jamie R.


----------



## kmckinnie (Jan 1, 2013)

Gooddeer WTG  Congrads


----------



## GDAWG84 (Jan 3, 2013)

Did some checking around on saturday since it was too windy to get in the stand. There are still tons of acorns on the ground where I hunt. Deer seem to be utilizing them more than the feeders and food plots. Saw some late rutting activity over the weekend too. A friend of mine's dad killed a big 9pt last friday that was chasing a doe.


----------



## Jamie R (Jan 4, 2013)

I think this late cold snap might get the rut going again.

Jamie R.


----------



## GDAWG84 (Jan 6, 2013)

Is anybody still getting pics of their big bucks? Historically, This time of year is when I get most of my mature buck pics, but I haven't gotten any on camera since the first part of December...


----------

